# decomposed Granite



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone every use it as part of a mix for a substrate?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

I never used it for substrate but I do have a slab of rock in the tank with no problems.
Stuff is kind of sharp. I'd use something smoother.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think it would be good to use it with bottom dwelling fish or fish that like to burrow due to it's 'sharpness'. 

-Dave


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Granite is chemically stable so it will not have any effect on your water. However, as others said, it is sharp and may damage your plant/shrimp/fish whatever you have.


----------

